# How to dispose of old broken small motors??



## bknight

I have two non running small B/S engines I need to dispose of. Both are vertical shaft from lawn mowers. What does one do with them? One is 3.5 Hp and other is 3 Hp. The 3.5 hit a stump and cracked the mounts and bent the drive shaft. I had someone weld the frame on the engine back together and try to straighten the drive shaft. It would run but very much vibration! The 3 Hp started oil seeping out and I stopped using it long agoabout 10 years, so I don't remember much about what happened. Probably some good parts on both. Just need them gone. Suggestions?

I also have an 18 Hp Koler magnum that grenaded a piston and I replaced the engine. Suggestions for this one too. I was told $2600 to rebuild it and $36oo to replace it. I found exact same engine for $2350 so I just swapped it out and put a new one on. What would this one be worth? Any help appreciated. I wouldn't mind rebuilding the magnum myself but IDK where to even start!


----------



## paulr44

Local wrecking yard. Oops, they're called salvage or recycling centers now.

When a Magnum twin engine blows a rod, it often damages the block beyond re-use.
If it only lost a piston, it may be worth rebuilding. HOWEVER, you have to look closely at the crank and cam gears for wear, they'll emit a knock and possibly shear off if bad. Also, if a rod goes the crank often would overheat, expand lengthwise and ruin the main bearings...you have to do a thorough inspection, or get a short-block. It was an engine the had decent torque, but must have the cooling system kept clean.


----------

